# Goldfische verschwunden



## Heddim (26. Aug. 2015)

Hallo alle Miteinander,
hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich meine Goldfische, die ja bekanntlich gerne gründeln, ab und an an die Oberfläche locken kann. Zurzeit läßt sich nämlich keiner mehr blicken und sie haben einen herrlich schammigen Teichboden. Ich kann ja schlecht das Wasser ablassen, um nachzusehen, ob denn noch der eine oder andere da ist, oder ob sie alle dem Reiher zum Opfer gefallen sind. dem Eisvogel sind sie garantiert zu groß, denn wir haben prächtige Burschen von mehr als 20 cm Länge eingesetzt, von den einer mal mit einem Loch im Bauch an der Oberfäche trieb. Den einäugigen Kater hat es gefreut. Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## Ansaj (26. Aug. 2015)

Hi Heddim,
du hast ja einen tollen Teich. Ich nehme an, dass alles ohne Fütterung und Filterung läuft. Denn da die Goldies sehr futtergierig sind, würden sie sich schon an der Oberfläche aufhalten, da der Mensch ja was Leckeres dabei haben könnte  
Mir fällt im Moment nur eine Fütterung ein, um die Fische zu locken. Aber dazu würde ich nicht wirklich raten, da es ohne doch viel natürlicher läuft. Wie viele Goldfische hast du denn eingesetzt? Ich denke, dass noch genug Goldfische da sind, sie haben nur viele Versteckmöglichkeiten. Wie sieht es mit den anderen Fischen aus? Bekommst du die zu Gesicht?
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Haggard (26. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hedwig ,
einen schönen  Teich hast Du da ! Ich würde es einfach mal mit Toastbrot versuchen. Normal sieht man die Goldis aber hin und wieder..Ein __ Reiher kann natürlich alle Goldis gefressen haben. Wie viele Goldfische wurden denn eingesetzt ? Hast Du den Reiher beobachten können ?


----------



## Heddim (26. Aug. 2015)

Liebe Ansaj, lieber Haggard, der Teich ist tatsächlich ohne Filterung. Auf Toastbrot reagieren nur meine vier Altorfen, der Rest von ehemals zwölf. Goldfische haben wir 2013 vier und 2014 nochmals zwei eingesetzt. Als wir das Grundstück 2012 erwarben, waren unter anderem auch einige verschiedenfarbige Goldfische vorhanden. In diesem Jahr setzte ich noch einen im Aquarium handzahm gewesenen Shubukin ein, der für jedes Aquarium in der Bekanntschaft zu groß geworden war. Auch er war nach einer Woche verschwunden.  Der Reiher ist ständiger Gast, ebenso der Eisvogel. Außerdem kreisen zurzeit vier Seeadler über unsere Grundstück.  Eine Frau aus dem Nachbarort erzählte mir,  dass sich der Adler auch an ihrem Teich, der mitten im Dorf liegt,  bedienen soll. Ich hoffe,  dass das bei uns nicht der Fall ist, würde aber erklären, warum in diesem Jahr zwei meiner großen Orfen verschwunden sind, die ca. 40 cm lang waren. Na,wir haben dieses Jahr nochmals 20 Babyorfen und fünf mittlere Orfen eingesetzt, die mir viel Freude bereiten. Trotzdem hätte ich gern gewußt, ob sich noch außer einem gelben Goldfisch, der sich sehr selten zeigt, auch noch andere existieren. Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## Haggard (26. Aug. 2015)

Da hilft wohl nur beobachten


----------



## Ansaj (26. Aug. 2015)

Hi Hedwig,
mit __ Shubunkin habe ich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie leichte Reiherbeute sind. Ob es nun an den auffälligen Farben liegt, oder daran, dass sie aus der Zucht keine Raubtiere gewohnt sind, aber wenn bei mir Fische verschwinden, sind es (gekaufte) Shubunkin. Bei uns ist auch regelmäßig ein __ Reiher unterwegs, aber meine Koi und normalen Goldfischen scheint er nicht zu kriegen. 
Die Goldfische sind für einen Seeadler sicher zu klein (deine Orfen wohl nicht ). Da du von Anfang an nicht viele Goldfische hattest, sind beide Szenarien denkbar (verstecken sich oder alle vom Raubvogel gefressen) und die Orfen werden sich wohl auch um Geburtenkontrolle bemüht haben.
Alle Futtersorten, auf die meine Goldfische abfahren (Haferflocken, Maden, __ Würmer etc.) und für die sie mir entgegen springen, setzen voraus, dass sie eine Futterstelle bzw. regelmäßige Fütterung kennen. Da kann ich dir also nicht weiter helfen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hedwig,
wie schon in der Unterhaltung geschrieben, die Goldorfen kann ich dir gern bringen und wenn du auch noch Goldfische möchtest, sollten so bis zu 50 ohne Probleme möglich sein.
Die Farben sind Querbeet von weiß, rot-weiß, gelb, gold, schwarz (kann sich noch ändern). Von klein bis schon lange groß ist alles dabei.
                  

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2015)

bei mir werden nach und nach auch Fische verschwinden, das liegt dann aber hauptsächlich an den 3 kleinen hier die nun im Teich schwimmen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2015)

Na Frank, da drück ich dir mal die Daumen das überhaupt irgend etwas überlebt.

LG René


----------



## Heddim (26. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Frank,  was bitte schön sind das für Tiere?


----------



## Heddim (26. Aug. 2015)

Lieber Rene, Deine Orfen könnten bei mir sicherlich ein gutes zu Hause finden, würden sich hier sicherlich "pudelwohl" fühlen. Goldfische würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen, weil die zuletzt eingesetzten sofort abgetaucht waren. Da sind mir die Orfen und Goldrotfedern schon lieber,  denn das sind zuverlässige Oberflächenschwimmer. Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2015)

Heddim schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,  was bitte schön sind das für Tiere?



ist die Albino-Form des __ Waller/__ Wels (Silurus glanis).
Die sollen erst mal die Fische in meinem Teich dezimieren (zum Teil, wie z.B. die ganzen Jungschleien, auch ausrotten)  da vor allem von Goldrotfeder, Sonnenbarsch und __ Rotauge wieder massig Jungfische im Teich paddeln und sich ab nächstes Jahr auch über die "Goldfischplage" im dörflichen Feuerlöschteich hermachen da dort hunderte zwischen 10cm - 30cm drin hausen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na Frank, da drück ich dir mal die Daumen das überhaupt irgend etwas überlebt.
> 
> LG René



den 50er Asagi, die >40cm __ Döbel und die 40cm Schleienmama werden die __ Waller auch nächstes Jahr noch net packen. Die haben in einer Woche Quarantäne zwar schon 3cm Länge zugelegt und ihre Körpermasse mehr als verdoppelt aber soviel mehr als 20cm werden sie dieses Jahr im Teich wohl nicht mehr erreichen da sie ja nur noch den September über richtig aktiv sind und dann langsam ihre Futtermenge mit den fallenden Wassertemperaturen runterfahren (unter 10 Grad Wassertemperaturen fressen Waller ja eigentlich nix mehr)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ...und sich ab nächstes Jahr auch über die "Goldfischplage" im dörflichen Feuerlöschteich hermachen da dort hunderte zwischen 10cm - 30cm drin hausen


Na, ob du da nicht noch ein paar Jahre warten musst. schätze die auf dem Bild auf 10 - 20 cm....die werden die nächsten Jahre eher __ Schnecken und anders Wasserkleingetier vertilgen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2015)

Hi Torsten,

nee, so lange dauert das net. Das geht bei Wallern sehr schnell da es die am schnellsten wachsenden heimischen Fische sind. Die hatten letzten Donnerstag beim umsiedeln in den Teich zwar erst 15cm, sind aber ja auch erst 3-3,5 Monate alt (auf den Foto waren sie noch 11-12cm,  3cm haben sie alleine wärend der Woche im Aquarium zugelegt (3-4cm Goldelritzen/Goldrotfedern waren für sie im Becken absolut kein Problem auch wenn sie danach erst mal wie ein Hängebauchschwein aussahen)

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (27. Aug. 2015)

Hmmmm,....
Hallo frank, mich wundert an dieser Stelle doch tatsächlich dass noch kein empörter Kommentar zu deiner " Ausrottngs" Aktion aufgeschlagen ist ? 

Wart ab, wenn die Kuschelfraktion das geschnallt hat was mit den süßen Fischlies, Goldies und Schleiis und sonstigen .....is  passieren wird,...............


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2015)

Na Andre, wer will denn durch meckern verhindern das Frank zu einem schönen Welssteak kommt 
Andere füttern Hühner und __ Enten usw ........................
Also hat meckern eh keinen Sinn 
LG René


----------



## wander-falke (27. Aug. 2015)

Gegrillter __ Waller in milder Knoblauchsoße, auf Blattspinat......
 - erste Sahne - 

Frank, lädst du uns ein ?


----------



## S.Hammer (27. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Heddim,

Große Goldfische hätte ich auch abzugeben, Troll wohnt um die Ecke, da lohnt sich sicher ne Fahrt.


----------



## Heddim (27. Aug. 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich noch Goldfische einsetzen will, weil die zuletzt gekauften sofort abgetaucht waren. Wahrscheinlich fühlen sie sich am schlammigen Grund pudelwohl,  aber vielen lieben Dank für das Angebot.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> 3-4cm Goldelritzen/Goldrotfedern waren für sie im Becken absolut kein Problem auch wenn sie danach erst mal wie ein Hängebauchschwein aussahen)


Ja, das kenne ich auch von den verschiedenen Warmwasserwelsen, was die alles wegputzen ist schon enorm. Aber bis ca 30 cm durch gehen......dürfte noch ein bisschen dauern. Hast du die Dackel Besitzer in der Nachbarschaft schon vor gewarnt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast du die Dackel Besitzer in der Nachbarschaft schon vor gewarnt



Hi Torsten,

nee, von den drei Wallern heißt schließlich keiner Kuno

MfG Frank


----------



## S.Hammer (28. Aug. 2015)

Heddim schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich noch Goldfische einsetzen will, weil die zuletzt gekauften sofort abgetaucht waren. Wahrscheinlich fühlen sie sich am schlammigen Grund pudelwohl,  aber vielen lieben Dank für das Angebot.



Moin, wie groß waren die denn ?  Meine sind von klein bis 25 cm, die sind schon vor den Koi am Futter.  
Bei dem großen Teich verschwinden ein paar Goldfische ja erstmal.  die vermehren sich aber prächtig. 

An Deinem Teich würde ich immer von der Brücke füttern, später lauern die dann da und können von oben angeschaut werden...  

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Heddim (28. Aug. 2015)

hallo,  die zuletzt eingesetzten Goldfische waren alle über 20 cm groß und sofort abgetaucht und würden trotz reichhaltiger nie mehr gesehen,  außer dem rotweißen, der im Herbst und Winter das Revier an der Oberfläche erkundet hat. Ein großer gelber, der im Teich geboren ist, hat sich in diesem Jahr ab und an sehen lassen, aber nie auf Futter reagiert.  Der Weihnachtskarpfen, dem ich 2012 das Leben geschenkt habe, übrigens auch nicht. Bis zum letzten Herbst haben die kleinen Goldfische noch auf Futter reagiert,  jetzt kein einziger mehr. Ein Karpfen kommt allerdings jetzt manchmal auch,  wenn ich mit Toastbrot füttere erstmalig in diesem Jahr.  Ich denke, dass die Gründler am schlammigen Grund einfach genug Futter finden und sich deshalb einfach nicht mehr blicken lassen. Ich habe an den verschiedensten Stellen versucht, die Burschen ans Licht zu locken,  hat aber alles nichts genützt. Als ich kürzlich nochmals Orfen und Babyshubukins eingesetzt habe, streute ich erst Futter und setzte sie direkt an der Futterstelle ein. An der Brücke sitzt übrigens der Eisvogel gern in der Sumpfzypresse und wartet auf die lieben Kleinen. An der von mir bevorzugter Futterstelle hat er keine Ansitzmöglichkeit. Die Böschung ist ca.1,50 m hoch, so daß ich gut von oben auf den Teich schauen kann.
Ich weiß eben auch nicht,  wann die Kapazität meines Teiche ausgeschöpft ist, denn es gibt ja auch massenhaft Karauschen und anderes Silberfarbenes, so dass ich nicht unbedingt noch weitere Gründler einsetzen will. Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## center (28. Aug. 2015)

Ich hatte auch 16 Goldfische etc. eingesetzt und gestern 3 vermisst. Nach einer Weile hab ich mir gedacht, siehste mal im Regentonnenfilter nach. Da waren die 3.
Die sind ca. 6m durch ein 110 KG Rohr geschwommen in den Regentonnenfilter mit SIPA. Die Pumpe war nicht an. Die sind einfach durchgeschwommen.

Ist das bei Euch auch schon mal gewesen? Und was habt ihr dagegen getan? Oder gibt's sich das wieder, weil die merken da in der Regentonne nix los ist?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
bei mir verirrt sich neuerdings immer ein kleiner schwarzer __ Schleierschwanz in den Skimmer. Mach' in einfach wieder in den Teich zurück. Habe auch schon ein Gitter davorgestellt, aber er schafft es irgendwie  drumherum zu schwimmen und sitzt dann im  Auffangkorb.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hedwig, 
einfach nur schön Dein Teich .


----------



## Heddim (29. Aug. 2015)

Liebe Anne, da hast Du wirklich recht. Der Teich hat wesentlich zu unserer Kaufentscheidung vor drei Jahren beigetragen. Da ich seit Mai diesen Jahres im Wesentlichen zu Hause bin, verbringe ich viel Zeit am Teich und erfreue mich an den Fischen, den Seerosen oder eben auch dem Eisvogel. Den Reiher mag ich allerdings nicht besonders, denn der ist manchmal sehr aufdringlich............... Gestern habe ich ihn gleich zweimal erwischt. Das erste Mal verschwand er, als er die Haustür hörte. Das zweite Mal saß ich gerade auf der Bank am Teich. Da überflog er etwa 30 Minuten immer wieder den Teich, setzte sich zwischendurch auf die hohen Bäume auf dem Hügel gegenüber, bis er dann endlich abdrehte. Wahrscheinlich sind ihm doch alle meine Goldies zum Opfer gefallen. Wenn er sich an die unzähligen Karauschen halten wollte, hätte ich ja auch nichts dagegen, aber wie soll ich ihm beibringen, dass meine Orfe für Ihn tabu sind? 
Heute habe ich übrigens die ersten Kraniche begrüßt. Es wird also Herbst. Liebe Grüße Hedwig


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2015)

Hi Hedwig,

bei deiner Teichgröße kann doch so gut wie jeder kleine Fisch monate/jahrelang außer Sicht bleiben. Selbst in meinem Teichlein, die Wasseroberfläche hat knapp die Hälfte, das Volumen 1/6, sehe ich manche Fische (z.B die beiden __ Döbel von >40cm oder die großen __ Sonnenbarsche in "trüben" Wasser das ganze Jahr net. Die Überraschung hatte ich ja letzten Herbst beim leerpumpen. 5 __ Shubunkin um 20cm kamen in trüben Wasser zum Vorschein die ich wohl 2-3 Jahre zuvor als Laich an Pflanzen pappend eingeschleppt hatte.


----------



## Heddim (29. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Frank, genau das ist der Grund, warum ich keine weiteren Gründler einsetzen möchte. Ich habe 2012+2013 u.a. auch Schleie, Goldschleie, Karpfen und Graskarpfen eingesetzt, bis mir klar wurde, dass ich farbige Oberflächenschwimmer brauche, wenn ich mich daran erfreuen will. Im Zooladen sieht man dann prächtige Goldfische in Augenhöhe und bedenkt nicht, dass auch sie gerne gründeln. Setzt sie ein und schwupp, sind sie weg. Es hätte ja sein können, dass jemand die zündende Idee hat, wie ich die Biester an die Oberfläche locken kann, falls sie noch existieren. Dass der Weihnachtskarpfen sich nie wieder blicken lassen hat, konnte ich ihm schließlich auch verzeihen. Dafür ist die Freude groß, wenn jetzt ab und zu mal sein kleiner Bruder Appetit auf Toastbrot hat. Wahrscheinlich sitzen die Biester am Grund und amüsieren sich über meine Stielaugen. Bis denne Hedwig


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2015)

Heddim schrieb:


> Dass der Weihnachtskarpfen sich nie wieder blicken lassen hat, konnte ich ihm schließlich auch verzeihen.



Der hat gewußt, was Du mit ihm vorhast


----------



## Heddim (30. Aug. 2015)

NEE, den hab ich extra gekauft,  um ihm ein glückliches  Leben in meinem Teich zu schenken


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2015)

Wenn Du nicht 375 km von mir weg wärst, könntest Du noch ein paar Koi von mir bekommen .
( Eigener Nachwuchs von 2013 ) , Platz genug wäre ja


----------



## Sascha696 (30. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht 375 km von mir weg wärst, könntest Du noch ein paar Koi von mir bekommen .
> ( Eigener Nachwuchs von 2013 ) , Platz genug wäre ja
> Anhang anzeigen 152524


wenn du im nächsten Jahr welche über haben solltest...


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2015)

Hab ne Unterhaltung mit Dir


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> wenn du im nächsten Jahr welche über haben solltest...


Sowas gibt es für kleines Geld in deiner Nachbarschaft (Wildeshausen) .....Stück 2-3 Euro....musst du nur geziehlt aussuchen aus der Kleinfischtonne und wachsen lassen.  


Dann werden die so


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2015)

Hi Anne,

Hedwig wollte doch keine weitern "Gründler im Bodengrund" mehr da sie den Teich stark  eintrüben.
Ich werde meine handvoll Koi (den 50er Asagi und die 3-4 übrigen15-20cm Shusui und die 40er __ Goldschleie deswegen nächstes Jahr wohl auch abgeben - um die kleinen Wühler und __ Pflanzenfresser kümmern sich ja die __ Waller) und wieder auf __ Kleinfische im Teich umsteigen wenn die Waller ihren Dienst im Teich getan haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Totto,
 kannst deine Fische gleich eintüten und zu mir schicken. 
Die sind einfach nur schön.

LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Sep. 2015)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Die sind einfach nur schön.


Danke, sind alles Butterfly und bis auf einen haben alle Grin, also die Glanzschuppen. Die beiden Weiß/Gelben sind Japaner und die anderen von der Fischfarm Schubert aus Wildeshausen. Die hatten die in einer Jungfischgrabbeltonne zum selber aussuchen. Sind von dir nur 2,5 Stunden fahrt. 

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Wil...1c251aebf0ed6960!2m2!1d11.8776221!2d53.427957


----------



## Mathias2508 (13. Sep. 2015)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> kannst deine Fische gleich eintüten und zu mir schicken.
> Die sind einfach nur schön.
> 
> LG Heike


----------



## andreas w. (13. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es für kleines Geld in deiner Nachbarschaft (Wildeshausen) .....Stück 2-3 Euro....musst du nur geziehlt aussuchen aus der Kleinfischtonne und wachsen lassen.



Schade, die sehen hübsch aus. Ist aber definitiv zu weit wech, sonst wäre die Idee für 4-5 stück schon da.


----------

